# Windows 98 and Ad Aware SE Personal



## debodun (Jun 12, 2004)

Since I haven't been able to download automatic updates since the new year, I did a little investigation and learned that Lavasoft is no longer offering automatic update downloads after January 1st for Ad Aware SE Personal. They have a new release, Ad Aware 2007, but it is only compatible with Windows Vista (32-bit), Windows XP (Home and Pro), Windows Server 2003 and Windows 2000 (Pro and Server). Since I have Windows 98 as an OS, I can't use the new release, but the updates can be manually downloaded. Go to the Lavasoft main page, click on "Security center - Download Current Definition file." A new window will open. On the right side of the page will be a green capsule-shaped icon. Make sure you click on the right-hand side that says "Ad-Aware SE." Unzip the file and copy it into: C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Personal.


----------



## SDFOX 7 (Apr 29, 2007)

I didn't know Ad-Aware SE ever had automatic updates, unless you are talking about the pay version. I use the web update icon on the interface.

I use 1.06r1 the updates are good with any OS Windows 95 or later. It might even work on NT 3.51 with the shell update, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Ad-Aware SE Personal never had a automatic updatea but the updater no longer works

Users of Ad-Aware SE Personal need to download the definitions manually by going to http://www.lavasoft.com/support/securitycenter/blog/
It is the one in the top right.
Just extract the content of defs.zip to Lavasoft directory.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

hewee,
I removed Ad-Aware SE from my wife's 98SE because it isn't supported with new definitions 
according to their web site.


> Please note that, as of December 31, 2007, Lavasoft will not issue new Definitions File updates or provide technical support for Ad-Aware SE. For the latest protection, please update to Ad-Aware 2007.


Are the definitions that you are downloading for the free or do you have a paid version?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

http://www.lavasoft.com/support/securitycenter/blog/

Automatic update support ceased but Ad-Aware SE can still be manually updated, use the website mentioned above and click the button on the upper right side to download the latest definitions.

Close Ad-Aware and unzip it to C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE\, restart the program and confirm the definitions are up to date.

Zee


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

Thanks Blue Zee, I have used that method before. I installed SuperAntiSpyware on the 98SE machine and will stick to that now. 
Just was not clear if the definitions would continue for those that keep the older Ad-Aware version.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

You're welcome.

Just unclear till when will updated definitions be available.

One thing to consider is that paying subscribers were promised lifetime support, but of course lifetime may be related to the software version and not the user.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Augie65,

Still keeping mine till I can no longer get them manually updated. I also won a copy of the Ad-Aware SE Plus Edition from lavasoft last year but never downloaded it then it was to late to download it. So I have email them and waiting to hear back. 
The updates should be around on the SE version for up to 3 years if paying subscribers paid for the 3 year License and they also keep the def files at the site for manual updates. 

Got the a-squared Anti-Malware 2.1 and SUPERAntiSpyware I also won but never installed. 
Plus two copies of Prevx1 that I can't use on 98 and other software I won.


----------

